
Why Startups Are Like Fruit Flies - jaybol
http://www.inc.com/donna-wells/why-start-ups-are-like-fruit-flies.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+inc%2Fchannel%2Fstart-up+%28Inc.com%3A+Start-up%29
======
scottilee
I visited quite a few startups this past week. What surprised me were how
small in number each one was, and I think that worked to their advantage.

